# Raw Milk in Hawaii???



## dankyboy (Mar 2, 2008)

Please help. We live in Hawaii, on the Island of Oahu and cannot get fresh, raw milk. If anyone knows of a cow share program on this Island or any of the neighbor Islands...or know of someone who has a cow and would be willing to do a reciprocal "share", we would be most grateful! Now we have to have it shipped in from California or Pennysylvania which is VERY EXPENSIVE....Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Hapababy69 (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you ever have any luck with this? I've been searching for the same info, albeit 5 years later!

Thanks!


----------

